# dan thompson calls



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

you guys used those dan thompson calls? pc2? pc3? whats your favorites? you guys like these calls?


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

jonny,

To me, his closed reed calls are very comparable in sound to other closed reed calls. I like mine because I paid to have them custom made in a preferred wood, and they are "pretty". My favorite (which many seem to copy) is his Red Desert Howler. It is a great sounding howler with alot of range. I had this call custom made as well, and besides being very functional, it too is quite "pretty".


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I use the Red Desert and the PC3. They are 2 of my 3 favorites that I use most.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a Red Desert Howler and like it. I used it to howl in my first coyote (not first ever called---first howled in) a few years back. Since then I haven't used it much since I have other howlers I just operate better. But I keep it in my hunting pack regardless so it's always with me on a calling outing. It's got a good sound.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

There are three coyotes in there courtesy of the Red Desert here. One was kiyiyi'd in with the mouth piece and two were squalled in with a jackrabbit with the horn on to fight the wind. The other ones were called with a Double Whammy and a Tally Ho respectively.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

nice work and nice dogs as always. :thumb:


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks. Wish I could say I did as well tonight.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

nice work snow gooser. i am contemplating my problem with my area dogs. im kinda thinking they know the sounds that i make because they sit 100 yards away(out of sight mind you) and howl at me. just thought maybe a completely different line of calls would be just enough to get em in. i wanna decoy em with my little rabbit, but i don't dare take the chance. there is no doubt in my mind they would catch me putting it out, or see my tracks in the snow and laugh at me some more


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

if they see you place the rabbit, they probably saw you come in anyway. try it.
they may be seeing you skylined. remember that they are only 20"tall. try this. have a friend sit down in a spot to call just like you normally would. now go out 100 yards and look back. squat low and look. now for the real eye opener. do it again from both sides. amazing how poorly hid a man can be from the side. i like to sit in a concave section near the base of a hill to alleviate the problem. it's tougher to sneak in that far, but my results have been much better ever since i started doing it. once youy make it that far unseen, setting the decoy will be easy. :thumb:


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

ya i will for sure give that a try this weekend. thanks for the advice!


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

That skyline will kill you every time. Where I am it is hilly, which is good and bad at the same time. If you "sneak" over the top of a hill you might as well go to another spot. I am lucky that there are usually a ton of rock piles to hide in . They are great, give you a ton of backing and are surprisingly comfortable. I like to get my back up against something to break the outline from all sides. I am not saying bury yourself so you can't see anything but so you are hidden. And movement is critical. Out here most of the coyotes will peak over a hill and they are dang hard to see at a distance. I wish I could say I have never been busted, but it happens. Seems it happens to me when there is a whole herd of them! You may need to (if terrain allow) move to a more open area. If you are in bush country then I guess that isn't an option. It may not be a sound problem but something else.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

i just wish it wasn't so god dang hilly and wooded around here. they always come just to the edge of the woods, just in far enough so i cant see em and howl. i actually walk around the hills to avoid skylining myself, and never hunt unless the wind is in my favor. very frustrating. i get so mad that sometimes i feel like charging over whatever knoll they are sitting behind and blasting in their direction. at least i know there are a lot of dogs though


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Well about the best advice I could suggest is try something different. Anything different. What you are doing is partially working so a change of strategy might work. You could try out of a treestand so you are right in the thick of things. That is labor intensive for a 30 minute stand but it does work. I grew up in flat wooded country. It was pretty difficult to get them into open country, but even the slightest opening was a good spot. They seemed alot less apt to play the wind and weren't as nervous coming in. My favorite and most productive spots were in cattle pastures that had dugouts for the cattle to water. They usually were going to circle downwind , but the circle was tight. You have drawn a tough card, but not an impossible one. Back when I was hunting where I grew up in Manitoba, I used a cassette ecaller and the best sound was "coyote locater" from Johnny Stewart. That seemed to be fool proof, at least as fool proof as it comes to coyotes. I would like to hunt where you are, seems like it would be a fun challenge!


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

well you are welcome down here any time to help me figure these dang dogs out. and there are a lot of them. i have had as many as six or seven howling at once. i know only a couple of em can sound like a bunch, but im telling you man, there were three different groups of em all howling from different corners of the field simultaneously. i am going to go this weekend and give it a shot again. the farmer who owns the land said he always sees them around 9 am on cloudy days, and it has been coudy crap here lately so i have high hopes for this weekend. i would really like to get a new gun too. last year i could have shot two of em at a couple hundred yards, and missed one a hair short of 200 with my 30-30. got my eyes on a .223 though and i think that should put a stop to those suckers being out of range. a lot of people say a 30-30 is good to 200 yards, and i guess maybe it is, but i want something with a flat trajectory and speed. thinking about asking that farmer for some afterbirth to throw out there too. his milk cows calve year round. i just can't wait for this weekend. i love getting out there. you know i called in a stray cat once! that ever happen to you?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

your desire to charge the nest has me thinking of an option that does work in these scenarios, if you are a good sneaker. put an electronic call out and let it play away to the howling dogs to keep their attention focused. sneak back and around from the side, far enough to the side that they won't be looking your way. scope 'em out then whack 'em! this works with 2 guys also (instead of the e-caller). a flatter shooting gun is a huge plus since you can only sneak so far before you are exposed.
how many other guys are calling this spot? these dogs sound "pre harrassed". i have a friend in Lewiston who do shirt designs for. he used to live in Harlowton. he likely has more experience in your area that would be of benefit. i try not to call in the pine trees too often. i like to spot them early in their approach when possible. hunting creek bottoms, however does offer the same visibility challenge at times. keep at 'em.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

as far as i know i am pretty much the only guy calling out there. there may be the occasional drunken few that go once or twice a year on the neighboring land i guess, but i know that at least on that 300 acres i am the only guy calling. doing a sneal approach would be really hard i think with out being spotted. maybe i will give it a try though. i do have an e caller so it is an option. the hardest thing for me is just keeping my butt out of there and not going every weekend. i do my best to let that land settle down a while between trips


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i think i confused your location, are you in MN or Mt? i thought for some reason, don't know why, that you were in Montana. disregard the part about the friend in lewiston if so. the sneaking part is darn hard. depends on what you have for terrain or cover. slipping around a hill is a good option, but be prepared to belly crawl the last 10-20 yards. a shelter belt with evergreen trees would be nice if available. resting an area is good, but once they know your modus operendi, something new is in order. i often will hit an area hard several days a week then move on for a month or so once a few dogs witness their buddies getting zapped. this allows time for new dogs to move in from surrounding territories now that the social structure has been shook up by a few empty seats at the dinner table. :thumb:


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

ya i am in mn. the sneaking part is basically impossible. i sneak in literally the only way there is to sneak. the surrounding area has too many cat tails to get through without making a huge racket. the area i hunt is a field with a tree line to my back. so field in front of me, field behind me, cat tail swamp to my left and right, and swamp bordering the field straight in front of me. behind me is a tree line then a cow pasture with the farmers house on it. there's really no way around the fact that i have to somehow get em out of the trees into vision. man its hard to explain it. if you saw it you would understand. i think i am going to go tomorrow if this RAIN in jan will fricking stop


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i can picture that, sounds like a few spots i bird hunt in north dakota. with what you describe, they have a lot of ways to stay out of sight until they get down wind. then they can sit and harass you at will. it's unorthodox, but have you tried setting your e-caller 200 yards behind you. you may get eye to eye with a dog sneaking down the trees you are sitting in. that is the one major advantage to an e-caller, it can sit where you don't. of course murphy's law states that a dog will charge right into it from the other way! watch the backdoor too. these dogs certainly seem to know what you are up to. they may just see you park the truck or sneaking in. they may be bedding down where you are making your set too. they move up to the next treeline and bed back down, fully aware of your presence. you might try calling from a more distant post. they have heard you now so it is time to switch sounds. try a pup distress or feral piglet if you have not already. good luck and post the pics when things turn your way!


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

ya i have thought about getting the caller further away from myself but the e caller i have only has a range of about 50 yards. the only solution is to hunt with another person, so i could call way back from the tree line after the other guy had already snuck in and got set up way ahead of me. the only problem is i really don't have anyone else to bring with me. i guess another solution would be to get a e caller that doesn't suck, i just can't believe how stinking expensive those fox pro calls are. i don't really understand how everyone has one. 600 bucks is a lot of god dang money. i was going to go out today but it is raining and miserable, i don't really think they will be moving around too much today. as far as the possibilty they are seeing me park my car, i don't think that is the case because i park in the farmers driveway and walk out. the only thing i can think of is that they hear my car and recognize the sound, and as soon as they hear it, they shut down. believe me though, i am going to keep trying different sounds and different things until i find something that works!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

if they recognize the sound of your car, you may have them pretty well trained! a dog can recognize the sound of his master's car approaching from a long way off. boy do they get anxious! but i doubt that is your problem. they would more likely see you approaching on foot. 50 yards is far enough to keep them from winding you. and i agree about $600 for an e-caller, that's a hose job for what you get. i can put sound system in my truck that would blow your sock off for that kind of scratch. but as long as people pay that much, that's what they will charge. never mind that it is made in china for $2.83 by some kid in a factory. it's kind of like the price of gas, if the market will bear it, then charge away. good luck. i think your saga deserves a new thread.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

well i will hopefully be able to start my new thread sat morning after my friday night hunt complete with pictures from my first quadruple  i got some new Dan Anderson calls in hopes that the different sound would work. i am basically stuck to ordering stuff cause the predator selection at the stores around here is basically non-existent. i gotta tell you though, i am actually pretty impressed with these calls. really good sound in my opinion. they have the perfect amount of raspiness, and a good pitch that i think may get their attention. i am excited for tomorrow's hunt. hope to be posting pics soon!


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

meant to say Dan Thompson of course-not Anderson


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

Is this the same Dan Thompson that lives near Milnor and is a crop duster? This is Charlie from Yuma if you are. let me know.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

yumacoyotesniper said:


> Is this the same Dan Thompson that lives near Milnor and is a crop duster? This is Charlie from Yuma if you are. let me know.


Nope Dan Thompson the call maker is out of Wyoming. I want to say Rawlins but I might be wrong I am going from my visual memory of what it says on my Red Desert Howler's sticker.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

yep, he is still down in Rawlins.


----------

